# Favorite Drills



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it depends on what we are training at the moment!! 
I guess my all time favorite is Dan's "iron cross" drill, which works on casting and lining, and doesn't require a helper at all.
I, too, like the in-line singles.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

There are many I enjoy. But *BB Blinds* (Bird Boy Blinds) is my all time favorite, especially for early Transition. Powerful drill!

EvanG


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Two-Chair Drill, ABCD Drill, and Organized Confusion Drill. These all aid in marking and recognition of depth of fall, as well as skills like running past/behind/over gun stations and old falls.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have not gotten to do much training with my club as Jige was too little and training ended in sept. But I love in-line training. My son and I have gone out and done this many times. I have a huge field about a mile away and it has an upward slope. Jige does really well going both up the hill and down. I love working on marking with him.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Are there video clips to illustrate for those of us that are not field training, but curious and looking to understand? Your own clips, or YouTube clips?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

KRD!!!!

key relationship drill


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Are there video clips to illustrate for those of us that are not field training, but curious and looking to understand? Your own clips, or YouTube clips?


Yes. What would you like to see?





 
EvanG


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That looks like a fun drill. I think since I have no snow yet that we might go out and do this this weekend well if it isnt too cold either.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Evan do you have your KRD diagram? I know I saw it first from you I think on RTF.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Evan do you have your KRD diagram? I know I saw it first from you I think on RTF.


Yep!










One mark. Three blinds. The teaching and general use of KRD requires a lot of description because it should be built step by step. But in general use, this can also be a fine maintenance drill, and can be run with several presentations; mix and match concept work.

EvanG


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Evan. Several times I have met with one other person to train (people I've never trained with) and we've run KRD, it's quick to set up, quick to run, and the benefits/goals obvious. They are thrilled with both its simplicity and efficiency. Thanks again.


----------

